# neues ebuild format ?

## hds

strange.. hat sich das ebuild format geaendert  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

wenn ich mal direkt in die ebuilds reinsehe, finde ich da meistens garkeine useflags mehr..  :Question: 

----------

## slick

Herausgelöst aus kleine GAMP-Howto

----------

## hds

oops, du bist mod.. hab ich garnicht mitbekommen.

sag ich jetzt glueckwunsch oder beileid?  :Laughing: 

----------

## hds

OK, zum thema, also:

mod_php:

```

[ebuild   R   ] dev-php/mod_php-4.3.10  +X +apache2 +berkdb +crypt +curl -debug -doc -fdftk -firebird -flash -freetds +gd -gd-external +gdbm -gmp -hardenedphp +imap -informix -ipv6 +java +jpeg -kerberos +ldap -mcal -memlimit -mssql +mysql +nls -oci8 -odbc +pam +pdflib +png -postgres +qt -snmp +spell +ssl +tiff +truetype +xml2 -yaz

```

wenn ich jetzt aber in das ebuild hineinschaue, finde ich lediglich:

```

IUSE="${IUSE} apache2"

```

das ist bei vielen ebuilds so, obiges ist lediglich ein beispiel.

wo sind die USEflags aus den ebuilds hin  :Shocked: 

----------

## dertobi123

Die USE Flags (bzw. IUSE in den Ebuilds) liegen vielfach in den Eclasses. Diese wiederum werden mittels 'inherit eclass' eingebunden.

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> sag ich jetzt glueckwunsch oder beileid?

 

Mach es wie Du möchtest... am besten im "slick-Anbetungsthread" ... aber sag was nettes, sonst kommst auf die Liste  :Twisted Evil:   :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## hds

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Die USE Flags (bzw. IUSE in den Ebuilds) liegen vielfach in den Eclasses. Diese wiederum werden mittels 'inherit eclass' eingebunden.

 

hmm, aber, das war bis vor kurzem nicht so.. oder spinn ich jetzt (kann vorkommen <g>)?

ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das die frueher alle da drin standen. also in dem ebuild selbst.

wie kann ich denn jetzt sehen, welche useflags mod_php5 nutzt, obwohl ich es nicht installiert habe  :Shocked: 

habe da frueher einfach ins ebuild geschaut. und jetzt?

----------

## dertobi123

Mag sein, dass es in mod_php bisher anders war; grundsätzlich ist das aber nichts wirklich neues.

----------

## hds

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Mag sein, dass es in mod_php bisher anders war; grundsätzlich ist das aber nichts wirklich neues.

 

bleibt meine frage:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wie kann ich denn jetzt sehen, welche useflags mod_php5 nutzt, obwohl ich es nicht installiert habe 
> 
> 

 

----------

## firefly

wie wäre es mit 

```
emerge -pv mod_php5
```

 ???

gruß

firefly

----------

## hds

 *firefly wrote:*   

> wie wäre es mit 
> 
> ```
> emerge -pv mod_php5
> ```
> ...

 

probier doch einfach mal selber aus, bevor was du vorschlaegst  :Evil or Very Mad: 

auf die idee bin ich natuerlich als erstes gekommen.Last edited by hds on Sat Apr 09, 2005 5:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _hephaistos_

@hds: jo, wo is das problem? nur weil er mod_php5 schreibt....  :Rolling Eyes: 

aber ein emerge <paket> -pv sagt doch viel aus...

cheers

----------

## hds

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> @hds: jo, wo is das problem? nur weil er mod_php5 schreibt.... 
> 
> aber ein emerge <paket> -pv sagt doch viel aus...
> 
> 

 

das geht ebend NICHT!

mod_php5 kann man nicht mit "emerge -pv" machen, sofern mod_php4 installed ist, und system stable (ungleich ~x86).

nochmals: wie sehe ich welche flags mod_php5 hat?

----------

## firefly

ok ok dann halt nur mod_php und die version 5 muss halt noch unmasked werden plus unstable  :Smile: 

```
emerge -pv mod_php

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/mod_php-5.0.3-r2  -adabas -apache2 -bcmath +berkdb -birdstep -bzlib -calendar -cdb +cpdflib +crypt -ctype +curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dba -dbase -dbm -dbmaker -dbx -debug -dio -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif +fam -fdftk -filepro -firebird -flatfile -frontbase -ftp -gd -gd-external +gdbm -gmp -hyperwave-api -iconv +imap -informix -ingres -inifile -iodbc +jpeg -kerberos -ldap -libedit -mcve -memlimit -mhash -mime -ming -mnogosearch -msession -msql -mssql +mysql -mysqli +ncurses -nis +nls -oci8 +odbc -oracle7 -ovrimos -pcntl -pcre -pfpro +png -posix -postgres -qdbm +readline -recode -sapdb -sasl -session -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid +spell -spl -sqlite +ssl -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy +tiff -tokenizer +truetype -wddx +xml2 -xmlrpc -xpm -xsl +zlib 4,499 kB 
```

gruß

firefly

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo dann mach zum testen einfach

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS... emerge -pv

etcat, euse etc scheinen das nicht zu unterstützen...

cheers

----------

## hds

ja leude aber das ist doch wirklich etwas umstaendlich, oder?

hmpf  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

aber wozu willst du useflags von einem paket wissen, das du gar nicht installieren willst?

----------

## psyqil

Mir mal wieder ein absolutes Rätsel, wie man eine Frage stellen und sich dann über die Antworten aufregen kann... deshalb gibt's meine auch nur verschlüsselt!  :Razz: 

uggc://tragbb-cbegntr.pbz/qri-cuc/zbq_cuc

----------

## hds

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> aber wozu willst du useflags von einem paket wissen, das du gar nicht installieren willst?

 

a) um anderen zu helfen?

suche mal mit der extensive search nach username "hds", und betreff "php sessions". ja, hier im board.

b) um zu sehen was mir ein update von mod_php einschleppt? und welche USEflags ich vielleicht besser per application (package.use) oder global (make.conf) setze?

gerade das fand ich immer super. und es wwar so simpel, einfach vorher ins ebuild geschaut, und gut.

f*ck - geht nicht mehr  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## hds

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Mir mal wieder ein absolutes Rätsel, wie man eine Frage stellen und sich dann über die Antworten aufregen kann... 

 

ach du lieber gott, bist du so zart besaitet?

du hast wohlmoeglich niemals erlebt wenn ich mich richtig aufrege  :Laughing: 

----------

## firefly

so hab was gefunden.

mit equery funktioniert es, nur die ausgabe ist leider etwas unübersichlich.

```
equery u -a <package>
```

z.b.

```
$ equery u -a \=mod_php-5.0.0

[ Searching for packages matching =mod_php-5.0.0... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend    : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[           : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for dev-php/mod_php-5.0.0 ]

 U I

 - - apache2       : Chooses Apache2 support when a package supports both Apache1 and Apache2

 - - debug         : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

 - - sharedext     : Adds support for building shared extensions in php

 - - adabas        : Adds support for the Adabas database engine

 - - bcmath        : Adds support for libbcmath

 + + berkdb        : Adds support for sys-libs/db (Berkeley DB for MySQL)

 - - birdstep      : Adds support for the Birdstep Database Server

 - - bzlib         : Use bzlib compression library

 - - calendar      : Adds support for calendars (not using mcal!)

 + - cdb           : Adds support for the CDB database engine from the author of qmail

 + + cpdflib       : Adds support for clibpdf

 + + crypt         : Add support for encryption -- using mcrypt or gpg where applicable

 - - ctype         : Enables ctype functions

 + + curl          : Adds support for client-side URL transfer library

 - - curlwrappers  : Adds support for using curl in streams

 - - db2           : Enables support for IBM DB2 database server

 - - dba           : Enables dbm-compatible layers

 - - dbase         : Adds support for dbase file format

 + - dbm           : Adds support for generic DBM databases.

 - - dbmaker       : Adds support for dbmaker database server

 - - dbx           : Adds database abstraction layer

 - - debug         : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

 - - dio           : Adds direct i/o support

 - - empress       : Adds support for the Empress database server

 - - empress-bcs   : Adds local access support for the Empress database server

 - - esoob         : Adds support for Easysoft OOD database

 - - exif          : Adds support for reading EXIF headers from JPEG and TIFF images

 + + fam           : Enable FAM support

 - - frontbase     : Adds support for the frontbase sql server

 - - fdftk         : Add supports for Adobe's FDF toolkit.

 - - firebird      : Adds support for the Firebird relational database

 - - flatfile      : Adds dbm support for flat files

 - - filepro       : Adds support for filePro databases

 - - ftp           : Adds FTP support

 + - gd            : Adds support for media-libs/gd (to generate graphics on the fly)

 - - gd-external   : Use the external version of gd rather than the bundled one (possibly dangerous)

 + + gdbm          : Adds support for sys-libs/gdbm (GNU database libraries)

 - - gmp           : Adds support for dev-libs/gmp (GNU MP library)

 - - hyperwave-api : Adds support for Hyperwave document storage system

 + + imap          : Adds support for IMAP

 - - inifile       : Adds dbm support for .ini files

 - - iconv         : Enable support for the iconv character set conversion library

 - - informix      : Adds support for Informix database

 - - ingres        : Adds support for Ingres database

 - - iodbc         : Adds support for iODBC library

 + + jpeg          : Adds JPEG image support

 - - kerberos      : Adds kerberos support

 - - ldap          : Adds LDAP support (Lightweight Directory Access Protocol)

 - - libedit       : Use the libedit library (replacement for readline)

 - - mcve          : Support for the MCVE credit card payment system

 - - memlimit      : Adds memory usage limiting in supporting programs

 - - mhash         : Adds support for the mhash library

 - - mime          : Adds MIME support

 - - ming          : Adds support for ming library for creating flash format files

 - - mnogosearch   : Adds support for the mnoGoSearch search engine

 - - msession      : Adds support for msession daemon

 - - msql          : Adds support for the MSQL database server

 - - mssql         : Adds support for Microsoft SQL Server database

 + + mysql         : Adds mySQL support

 - - mysqli        : Adds support for the improved mySQL libraries

 + + ncurses       : Adds ncurses support (console display library)

 + + nls           : <unknown>

 - - nis           : Support for NIS/YP services

 - - oci8          : Adds Oracle 8 Support

 + + odbc          : Adds ODBC Support (Open DataBase Connectivity)

 - - oracle7       : Adds support for Oracle 7

 - - ovrimos       : Adds support for the Ovrimos Database engine

 - - pcntl         : Adds support for process creation functions

 - - pcre          : Adds support for Perl Compatible Regular Expressions

 - - pfpro         : Adds support for Verisign Payflow Pro

 + + png           : Adds support for libpng (PNG images)

 - - postgres      : Adds support for the postgresql database

 - - posix         : Adds support for POSIX-compatible functions

 - - qdbm          : Adds support for the qdbm library

 + + readline      : enables support for libreadline, a GNU line-editing library that most everyone wants.

 - - recode        : enables support for the GNU recode library

 - - sapdb         : Adds support for SAP DB

 - - sasl          : Adds support for the Simple Authentication and Security Layer

 - - session       : Adds persistent session support

 - - sharedext     : Adds support for building shared extensions in php

 - - sharedmem     : Adds support for shared memory use

 - - simplexml     : support for simplexml

 - - snmp          : Adds support for the Simple Network Management Protocol if available

 - - soap          : Adds support for SOAP

 - - sockets       : Adds support for tcp/ip sockets

 - - solid         : Adds support for the Solid database engine

 + + spell         : Adds dictionary support

 - - spl           : Adds support for the Standard PHP Library

 - - sqlite        : <unknown>

 + + ssl           : Adds support for Secure Socket Layer connections

 - - sybase        : Adds support for the Sybase SQL Database Server

 - - sybase-ct     : Adds support for Sybase-CT

 - - sysvipc       : Support for System V-compatible inter-process communication

 - - tidy          : Adds support for HTML Tidy

 + + tiff          : Adds support for the tiff image format

 - - tokenizer     : Adds support for the PHP file parser

 + + truetype      : Adds support for FreeType and/or FreeType2 fonts

 - - wddx          : Adds support for WDDX

 - - xsl           : Check/Support flag for XSL library (version 1)

 + + xml2          : Check/Support flag for XML library (version 2)

 - - xmlrpc        : Support for xml-rpc library

 - - xpm           : Support for XPM graphics format.

 + + zlib          : Adds support for zlib (de)compression
```

EDIT: doch ist dokumentiert nur nicht in der manpage von equery.

```
equery u -h

Display USE flags for a given package

Syntax:

  uses <local-opts> pkgspec

<local-opts> is either of: 

  -a, --all     - include non-installed packages
```

gruß

firefly

----------

## hds

 *firefly wrote:*   

> so hab was gefunden.
> 
> mit equery funktioniert es

 

noe, equery funktioiniert ebend NICHT, wenn das ebuild nicht installiert ist!

----------

## firefly

doch weil bei mir mod_php nicht bei mir installiert ist und mit 

```
equery u -a <paket>
```

werden auch die useflags von nicht installierten paketen gezeigt wie:

```
$ equery u -h

Display USE flags for a given package

Syntax:

  uses <local-opts> pkgspec

<local-opts> is either of:

  -a, --all     - include non-installed packages
```

bestätigt

gruß

firefly

----------

## firefly

 *hds wrote:*   

> probier doch einfach mal selber aus

 

das kann ich jetzt nur zurückgeben

gruß

firefly

----------

## hds

jau, hast recht, danke!

backslash "\" kannste sogar wechlassen

das wars, super!!

//edit: nee, in der manpage isses nicht drin. na egal.

ps: wenn du englisch kannst, schreib das mal ins documentation folder. will mich nicht mit fremden federn schmuecken.

----------

## bröggle

ich glaube psyqil hat das problem schon ein wenig früher (wenn auch nicht so elegant d.h. ohne bordmittel) gelöst.

Dafür aber übersichtlicher  :Wink: 

http://gentoo-portage.com/dev-php/mod_php

p.s.: ich wollte das nur nochmal erwähnen, damit Psyqil nicht meint rot13 wäre sicher  :Wink:  und damit er zu der Ehre kommt, die ihm gebührt.

----------

## Carlo

 *hds wrote:*   

> ja leude aber das ist doch wirklich etwas umstaendlich, oder?
> 
> hmpf 

 

```
echo "alias ~emerge=\"ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge --pretend --verbose\"" >> ~/.bashrc
```

und tot ist der Hase. Aber bitte nur mit --pretend!

----------

## psyqil

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> p.s.: ich wollte das nur nochmal erwähnen, damit Psyqil nicht meint rot13 wäre sicher  und damit er zu der Ehre kommt, die ihm gebührt.

  :Very Happy:  Naja, sicher verschlüsselt hätte ich mir das Posting auch sparen können... trotzdem danke!

 *carlo wrote:*   

> und tot ist der Hase

 Leider zuckt er noch:

```
psyqil: ~$ grep mod_php /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask

=dev-php/mod_php-5*
```

----------

## Carlo

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Leider zuckt er noch

 

Das sind letzte Reflexe gegen Doku-Leseresistenz.  :Wink: 

----------

## Earthwings

In diesem Fall kann man ausnahmsweise mal emerge /path/to/ebuild verwenden.

 **

```
emerge --nodeps -pv /usr/portage/dev-php/mod_php/mod_php-5.0.3-r2.ebuild
```

 wrote:   

> 
> 
> emerging by path implies --oneshot... adding --oneshot to options.
> 
> *** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!
> ...

 

Niemals das --pretend weglassen, siehe die ganzen Warnungen.

----------

## bröggle

@psyqil: war doch nur spaß  :Wink: 

ich denke ja fast mitlerweile sind es hier schon genug möglichkeiten  :Wink: 

----------

